# FU Lenze 8200 Vektor wie paramentieren ?



## Samy (6 Januar 2009)

Hallo Forum Gemeinde,
erstmal ein freundliches Hallo an alle, bin neu hier , ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem helfen und das ich hier auch richtig bin, dürfte normal nicht allzu schwer werden.
Also ich habe meine Tischbohrmaschiene mit einem Lenze 4 KW FU 8200 Vektor ( E82EV402 4C ) ausgestattet dazu mir das Keypad XT gegönnt, damit es etwas leichter wird für mich die Sache zu paramentieren, mit Null Ahnung kann das schon von Vorteil sein. Der FU ist ein Ausbau aus einem produzierendem Betrieb gewesen (vorparamentiert?? ) den ich preiswert erwerben konnte.
Nun soweit so gut, hier der Motor:
Etwas älter in Sternschaltung auf 400 Volt
Umdrehungen: 1450
Amp.: 1,4 / 0,8 Volt: 220 / 380 cos: 0,78 PS: 1 = ca. 420 W ??

Erster Versuch rotes Licht am FU und Fehlercode OH3, dann im PDF von lenze nachgeschaut, da ich kein PTC besitze, habe ich C119 auf "off" gesetzt. Nach ein bißchen lesen hier habe ich dann C120 einfach mal auf 68% gesetzt. Beim nächsten einschalten ist dann die Hauptsicherung des Hauses rausgeflogen und ich stand im Dunkeln.:-D Beim 2. Versuch hat es dann geklappt und ein grünes Licht leuchtet und auf dem Display ist keine Fehlermeldung mehr. 

Ziel der ganzen Aktion ist es, meine Tischbohrmaschine auch bei geringer Drehzahl mit gut Kraft zu versorgen z. B. beim senken oder bohren von grösseren Durchmessern. Der Motor soll wenn möglich trotzdem gut geschützt sein.

Welche Parameter und wie muss ich nun paramentieren bei dem hier beschriebenen Motor und welche Parameter könnten helfen die Leistung zu optimieren?

Gibt es irgendwo ein PDF oder eine Software, wo man sich die ganzen Codes mal auf einen Blick anschauen kann, habe nix gefunden bei meiner Suche .     


MFG Manuel


----------



## peter(R) (7 Januar 2009)

Schon mal hier versucht ??

http://www.lenze.com/downloadbereich/_start.htm

peter(R)


----------



## Per (7 Januar 2009)

*Lenze Dokumentation*

Hallo Samy,

herzlich willkommen im Forum.

   [FONT=&quot]Erstens Dokumentation von Lenze:[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]http://www.lenze.com/downloadbereich/_start.htm[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]und die Applikations- und Downloadseite von Lenze:[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]http://akb.lenze.de/akb/infopool.nsf/html/Frame-Softwaredownload[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]Software GDC EASY (kostenlos), benötigst mindestens aber einen LECOM A/B Adapter.  [/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]So nun die Parameter:[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]C002/1-4  Werksparameter nach Parametersatz 1-4[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Um die Kiste auf Werkseinstellung zu bringen.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]C003/1 Parameter Speichern[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]Motor Einstellungen:[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]C087 Motor-Bemessungs-Drehzahl      1450 U/min[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]C088 Motor-Bemessungs-Strom       0,8 A[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]C089 Motor-Bemessungs-Frequenz      50 HZ[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]C090 Motor-Bemessungs-Spannung      380 V[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]C091 Cos phi                        0,78[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]C003/1 Parameter Speichern[/FONT]


   [FONT=&quot]Und im Anhang noch etwas zu deiner „Hauptsicherung“ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]FI - Schaltern ( RCCB )[/FONT]



   [FONT=&quot]Gruß Per [/FONT]


----------



## Samy (7 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
vielen Dank schon mal, zur Dokumentation, habe mir mehrere PDF durchgelesen/überflogen, habe nirgends eine Art Parameterliste gefunden, wo z.B. steht:
C003 = Parameter speichern
c087 = Motor-Bemessungs_Drehzahl
usw. also alles schön aufgelistet bis C999 oder hab ich's überlesen vielleicht oder nicht gefunden ?

Bei der Software (GDC easy) hatte ich mir erhofft mittels Screenshots die Liste zu erstellen, PC sagt prüfen sie die Kommunikationsparameter... also gehe ich mal davon aus, wie schon erwähnt wurde,, das wenn ich nicht die entsprechende Hardware (LECOM A/B Adapter) habe, um den PC vom Schleppi aus zu paramentieren, das ich dann die Parameter auch nicht sehen kann.  

[FONT=&quot]C002/1-4 Werksparameter nach Parametersatz 1-4[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Um die Kiste auf Werkseinstellung zu bringen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]C003/1 Parameter Speichern[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Motor Einstellungen:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]C087 Motor-Bemessungs-Drehzahl 1450 U/min[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]C088 Motor-Bemessungs-Strom 0,8 A[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]C089 Motor-Bemessungs-Frequenz 50 HZ[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]C090 Motor-Bemessungs-Spannung 380 V[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]C091 Cos phi 0,78[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]C003/1 Parameter Speichern[/FONT]

habe dies nun paramentiert, kann ich nun den Motor anschliessen ?


[FONT=&quot]Zur "Hauptsicherung FI" also sind diese kapazitiven Ströme das Problem, welche vom FI erfasst werden, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, also könnte ich hier mit geschirmten Leitungen, Netzfilter was erreichen ?[/FONT]

P.S. Wie wird eigentlich ein Keypad mit Verlängerunskabel und Gummischutz (Handterminal) im Normalfall befestigt oder lässt man es so rumliegen ?


Gruss Manuel


----------



## Per (8 Januar 2009)

*GDC-EASY  Offline*

Hallo Samy,

zu den FI benutze ein allstromsensitive FI wurde im Forum schon mehrmals besprochen (Suche allstromsensitive ).

Mit GDC-EASY kannst man auch Offline arbeiten siehe Bild im Anhang.
Kannst dann eine Parameterliste ausdrucken 
Die Hilfe zu jeden Parameter gibst dann auch (rechts klick auf den eweiligen Parameter) oder auf deinem Rechner
..../GDC/hlp/82N_1_049.hlp

Was steckt eigentlich auf der FIF-Interface ?  Standard-I/O E82ZAFSC ? oder ein Application-I/O E82ZAFAC oder ? 
Dementsprechend die grund Verkabelung vorgenommen ?  
Dann sollte er eigentlich laufen können.


Das Handterminal ist wie der Name schon sagt ein Terminal für die Hand.
Das Keypad XT kann auch direkt auf  der AIF-Interface angebracht werden oder mit Einbausatz in der Schaltschranktür.

Gruß Per


----------



## Samy (8 Januar 2009)

Hallo Per,
das mit dem allstromsensitivem FI werde ich nachrüsten, GDC easy stürzt immer ab muss wohl mal neu installieren, dann habe ich wohl endlich meine Liste 

Auf der FIF-Interface steckt garnix, muss da was hin, außer eve. eine Abdeckung in meinem Fall ? 
Edit: habe gerade gelesen, das der FU ohne FIF- Abdeckplatte garnicht funktionieren kann, weil er die Impulssperre nicht freigeben kann, da brauch ich es ja garnicht weiter zu versuchen. ;( 


Verdrahtung ist Eingang: L1,L2,L3 & PE Ausgang: U,V,W & PE

Schade das es da nix gibt, mich würde das Handterminal nerven, wenn es immer rumliegt, also doppelseitiges Klebeband muss wohl her 

Edit: Falls jemand so eine Abdeckkappe loswerden möchte, wäre ich sehr dankbar.
       Kann man das Problem noch anders lösen ?



Mfg Manuel


----------



## Per (12 Januar 2009)

*Jumper aber wo ?*

Hallo Samy,

unter der Abdeckung ist nur ein Jumper versteckt.
Weiß aber im Moment nicht welche Pin´s gebrückt werden.
   Leider kein Umrichter in greifbarer nähe. 

   Anbei eine Codeliste

   Gruß Per


----------



## Samy (13 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
genau dieser Jumper fehlt mir, nur mein Problem, das ich Weibchen vorliegen habe, aber kein Männchen zur Hand, umgekehrt wäre kein Problem. Habe bei Lenze angebimmelt, die haben mich super supported und schicken mir nun die fehlenden Sachen zu, echt Klasse !! 
Gebrückt werden von Links 5/6.
Danke Lenze und Per

Mfg Manuel


----------



## Samy (9 Mai 2009)

*Schalter-Poiteinheit Probleme mit Potenziometer*

Hallo,
habe mir nun eine Schalter-Potieinheit an einen Vektor 8200 mit Standard-Modul gebaut. Soll dazu dienen die Drehzahl über das Potenziometer zu regeln. Der Schalter funktioniert super. Das 10 kohm Potenziometer funktioniert nicht. habe das Poti so verdrahtet, wie es in der Anleitung für die Schalter-Poti-Einheit für motes 8200 steht. (EDK82ZBU)
0V an Klemme X3/7
Sollwert an Klemme X3/8
10V an Klemme X3/9
dann so paramentiert wie es in der Anleitung steht:
C0007=16
C0034=0
Kann hier jemand helfen und weiss woran es liegen könnte, dass das Potenziometer nicht funktioniert ?

LG Samy


----------



## dani (9 Mai 2009)

Sind die DIP-Schalter am I/O Modul richtig eingestellt?
Siehe Handbuch Standard I/O Modul

Edit:
Wie sind die Parameter 10 (min.Frequenz) + 11 (Max.Frequenz) eingestellt


----------



## Samy (9 Mai 2009)

Guten Abend,


dani schrieb:


> Sind die DIP-Schalter am I/O Modul richtig eingestellt?


Laut der Handskizze die ich zu dem Potenziometer bekommen habe, müssten die DIP Schalter auf OFF/OFF/ON/OFF/ON stehen bei 10V, ist auch so eingestellt. Habe auch mal OFF/OFF/ON/OFF/OFF versucht, also 5V, natürlich kein Erfolg.
Ist dieser Poti von Moeller:
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...+potenziometer&hl=de&rlz=1R2GGIT_de&sa=N&um=1



dani schrieb:


> Wie sind die Parameter 10 (min.Frequenz) + 11 (Max.Frequenz) eingestellt


C0010=0Hz
C0011=50Hz

LG Samy


----------



## dani (9 Mai 2009)

normalerweise müssen die Dipschalter bei Poti-Anschluss auf OFF/OFF/ON/OFF/OFF stehen.
Da diese Version auch schon gestet wurde ist die Frage ob das Poti richtig angeschlossen wurde (schon mal durchgemessen ob die Anschlüsse vom Poti passen?).

Was ist auf E1-E4 angeschlossen? Wenn ein digitaler Festwert (JOG) vorgegeben wird, ist der Analogeingang unwirksam.

Ansonsten kann man höchstens noch messen was für Signale wirklich auf den Klemmen 7/8/9 anliegen. 7/9=5V? 7/8=ändert sich beim drehen des Potis zwischen ~0V und ~5V.

Mehr fällt mir jetzt auf die schnelle auch nicht ein.


----------



## Samy (10 Mai 2009)

Morgen,


dani schrieb:


> Was ist auf E1-E4 angeschlossen?


Habe es so angeschlossen, wie in der angehängten Grafik zu sehen. Ist ein Auszug aus der Anleitung für die Schalter-Poti-Einheit vom Motec 8200.



dani schrieb:


> Wenn ein digitaler Festwert (JOG) vorgegeben wird, ist der Analogeingang unwirksam.


Was heisst das genau ? Hat dies was mit den Codestellen
C0037=JOG-Wert 1
C0038=JOG-Wert 2
C0039=JOG-Wert 3
zu tun ?
Wenn ja was müsste dort paramentiert werden ?

LG Samy


----------



## dani (10 Mai 2009)

Samy schrieb:


> Morgen,
> Was heisst das genau ? Hat dies was mit den Codestellen
> C0037=JOG-Wert 1
> C0038=JOG-Wert 2
> ...



Ja genau, diese Werte werden aber bei Par 007=16 nur aktiv wenn auf E1/E2 ein High Signal anliegt. 
In diesem Fall läuft der FU mit dem jeweilig eingestellten Wert von C37/38/39
Du hast ja aber dort gar nichts angeschlossen. 

Also jetzt bin ich auch ziemlich :icon_question:


----------



## Samy (10 Mai 2009)

Hallo,
habe Anschluss vom Poti gerade noch einmal kontrolliert, laut Verkabelung ist alles richtig, habe leider nix zum messen. 
Anschluss Poti:
Z1 (0V) = Klemme X3/7
Sollwert = Klemme X3/8
Z2 (10V)=Klemme X3/9
ist doch richtig oder ?
So langsam wurmt es.

LG Samy


----------



## WL7001 (10 Mai 2009)

Ich meine mich dunkel erinnern zu können, dass manche Moeller-Potis innen umgelötet werden müssen, wenn man sie so wie du benutzen will.
Einige waren nämlich intern gebrückt, also Mittelanzapfung mit Minus oder so ähnlich.

Hast du das Poti mal ohmsch gemessen? Also jeden Pin gegen jeden?



Nur so eine Idee.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Per (11 Mai 2009)

*Paremater C007*

Hallo  Samy,

Parameter C007 auf 16 eingestellt ?

Klemmenkonv. 

Orginal :
E1 JOG 1
            E2 JOG 2
            E3 DCB
            E4 CW/CCW

C007 = 16
            E1 JOG 1
             E2 JOG 2
             E3 CW_QSP
             E4 CCW_QSP


Gruß Per


----------



## Samy (11 Mai 2009)

Morgen Leute,
habe mal die Handskizze anghängt die ich von dem Verkäufer vom Poti bekommen habe, wegen dem evet. umlöten vom Poti, er ist selbst Anlagenbauer.
Die Codestelle C0007 ist auf den Wert 16 paramentiert, so wie ich das nun verstehe, ist die Codestelle nur für den Schalter relevant !? Dieser funktioniert einwandfrei mit Rechts-Linkslauf und Stop.


Lg Samy


----------



## Samy (11 Mai 2009)

Hello again,
habe den FU auf Werkseinstellung zurückgesetzt, die Parameter die notwendig waren neu eingegeben und schwups jetzt geht es.*ROFL**ROFL*

Vielen Dank trotzdem

LG Samy


----------

